# I am so frustrated right now.



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yesterday I noticed that Raja had this weird lump on his side and FREAKED out. Then I notice it had a WORM in it. I keep telling myself that there wasn't much I could do, he died today.  I'm not getting any more bettas ATM. Just frustrated and they are dropping like flies. RIP my beautiful boy... 

I'm so sad to have lost such a beautiful boy. I'm down to 11 and it feels so empty, but oh well... I'll build up the numbers later.


----------



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss.  He's a gorgeous boy.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Sorry you lost him, he was beautiful. R.I.P Raja


----------



## FBA (Aug 21, 2010)

ok question and i am not sorry for your loss, sorry i just feel you could have prevented it if you were more careful and do daily check up on them from now on.

1. do you use Aquarium salt for your Bettas?

2. do you feed your Betta's Live food or frozen foods?

3. how often did you change your Betta's water?

and lastly i hope you always check your Betta's ammonia/nitrite/nitrate level along with PH. i have a spare 10 gallon tank that stores water for aging for the next water change and do water change every 1 day after. i also use Turkey Baster for easier bottom tank cleaning gently without having to net my Betta's and put them in little Bowl. believe it or not aquarium salt is like a firewall that prevents all sorts of water bacterial diseases if not all of them. you lost 1 of your Betta and that was a wake up call, take the steps you need to make sure the survival for the rest of your Betta's, hope my suggestions helped. been there done that, i remember when i lost my first precious Betta, after that it changed me and i will never let my Betta's die without a fight with all the gross diseases out there. so don't ever give up on your little friend just cause they look deformed, only one that can help them recover from their state is only you, nobody else is going to come up to your Betta and help him recover, you are their only hope from the moment you bring them in to your house. if you give up, they will never stand a chance of surviving even if it is that little 00.01% chance. Aquarium salt, they are a magical property, consider using aquarium salt from now on if you didn't use it till now for your Betta's.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

first off, OMG DH im sorry for your loss :-( 
i hope your ok hun xxx

^^^ that was a lovely paragraph FBA, but this is Doggyhog, an absolute pro when it comes to bettas. 

if something happens that fast it is IMPOSSIBLE to cure it. FACT. these are fish that are not like humans that can withstand major illnesses. so no, its not all about fighting for a betta and doing everything right but its a luck thing too. 

@DH, if i were you id treat all my fish for internal parasites just in case.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

so sorry for your loss dh. i agree with neelie dh is a expert with bettas! i would also treat them all for internal parasites.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Sorry DH. Hope things look up for you and your bettas.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

FBA said:


> ok question and i am not sorry for your loss,
> 
> believe it or not aquarium salt is like a firewall that prevents all sorts of water bacterial diseases
> 
> Aquarium salt, they are a magical property, consider using aquarium salt from now on if you didn't use it till now for your Betta's.


I'm not going to point out and address the first sentence of your post, as we all know it was a rude thing to say. 

I did want to point out, in case anyone was confused by your post, that aquarium salt, in this instance, would not have been the "magical cure" in this particular case. This was a parasite issue, not a "bacterial disease". I can only assume you missed the part of doggyhog post where she stated that there was a* worm* in the lump. Metronidazole would have been the medication to have been used here, not salt. Even had metro been used it may have been too late anyway. These things sometimes happen, despite the best care we can give. 

Doggyhog, I am sorry you lost your betta. :-(


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost him, he was beautiful.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Aw, DH, I'm SO sorry. He was lovely. I know you take amazing care of your boys. These things happen.

I agree that maybe you should treat everyone else for parasites just in case? Again, I'm sorry.  RIP Raja


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks guys.. I'm rigorously treating the rest for IP and EP for a while. NOT messing around with this. 

I didn't mention in my OP that I did try to treat him with typical parasite meds. However, somethings just can't be cured and I didn't have much hope. I don't like to put a fish through treatment if I know they won't make it. If fact, I've euthed fish before. 

Thank you all for the support. I'm always so hard on myself when I lose a fish. Whether it was my fault or not. 

Raja had been a little "off" since I had him. But I figured he was just adjusting. He had a funny looking tumor like thing on his tail. Never affected him and there isn't a cure or treatment for tumors anyway.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm soo sorry about Raja he was stunning!!!


----------



## FBA (Aug 21, 2010)

aunt kymmie said:


> I'm not going to point out and address the first sentence of your post, as we all know it was a rude thing to say.
> 
> I did want to point out, in case anyone was confused by your post, that aquarium salt, in this instance, would not have been the "magical cure" in this particular case. This was a parasite issue, not a "bacterial disease". I can only assume you missed the part of doggyhog post where she stated that there was a* worm* in the lump. Metronidazole would have been the medication to have been used here, not salt. Even had metro been used it may have been too late anyway. These things sometimes happen, despite the best care we can give.
> 
> Doggyhog, I am sorry you lost your betta. :-(


as for aquarium salt suggestion, i asked if he/she used it or not, didn't told him/her "you should have used aquarium salt for that parasite", did i? i think not. so you misinterpreted what i was trying to say, not me. nor did i stated it's a magical cure for Betta's that are effected by parasites, You Madam, Not Me?

ok so if that's clear, he/she stated, he/she has 11 Betta's left. so maybe my suggestions were toward the ones that are still alive and not the one that's dead? Salt DOES prevent a lot of Bacterias that can grow in freshwater. and every disease that is known to effect Betta's are all very much related. where i got this intel from? well not by asking any fish owner or professional Betta breeder or not because i am a Professional fish keeper. it's a general basic scientific knowledge i picked up reading an article about "Water Microbiology", i copy pasted 2 last paragraphs that states the advantages that salt water have over fresh water.

"A variety of microorganisms live in fresh water. The region of a water body near the shoreline (the littoral zone) is well lighted, shallow, and warmer than other regions of the water. Photosynthetic algae and bacteria that use light as energy thrive in this zone. Further away from the shore is the limnitic zone. Photosynthetic microbes also live here. As the water deepens, temperatures become colder and the oxygen concentration and light in the water decrease. Now, microbes that require oxygen do not thrive. Instead, purple and green sulfur bacteria, which can grow without oxygen, dominate. Finally, at the bottom of fresh waters (the benthic zone), few microbes survive. Bacteria that can survive in the absence of oxygen and sunlight, such as methane producing bacteria, thrive.

Saltwater presents a different environment to microorganisms. The higher salt concentration, higher pH, and lower nutrients, relative to freshwater, 
"are lethal to many microorganisms." But, salt loving (halophilic) bacteria abound near the surface, and some bacteria that also live in freshwater are plentiful (i.e., Pseudomonas and Vibrio). Also, in 2001, researchers demonstrated that the ancient form of microbial life known as archaebacteria is one of the dominant forms of life in the ocean. The role of archaebacteria in the ocean food chain is not yet known, but must be of vital importance."

you can further read about this article discussed here below.
http://science.jrank.org/pages/7311/Water-Microbiology.html

and i thank you for not pointing out my "why should i give a Damn" comment. the dead isn't coming back to life any time soon, all i can do is maybe share a bit of my suggestions to save the ones that are still living and breathing. Doggy i am sorry but dragging my comment and suggestions this far wasn't my idea, if you don't use Aquarium salt for your Betta's i was trying to suggest you start to use them. if you do good for you and you have yet to answer my other 2 questions.

another thing i saw your Betta's pic in a little Petco sized Betta plastic cup, i hope you don't keep all your Betta's in little jar like that, in short ill say odds are stacked against you in maintaining proper Betta health in that size containers unless you do daily water change. good luck with your other 11 Betta's.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

FBA said:


> *another thing i saw your Betta's pic in a little Petco sized Betta plastic cup, i hope you don't keep all your Betta's in little jar like that, in short ill say odds are stacked against you in maintaining proper Betta health in that size containers unless you do daily water change.* good luck with your other 11 Betta's.


That was when she first brought him home from the store. You don't know anything about DH or her fish-keeping methods. She's been keeping bettas for a LONG time. She knows what she's doing. Just drop it. It's not helping anyone.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

vaygirl said:


> That was when she first brought him home from the store. You don't know anything about DH or her fish-keeping methods. She's been keeping bettas for a LONG time. She knows what she's doing. Just drop it. It's not helping anyone.


YOU tell him Vaygirl!!!! You know NOTHING about DH and for that matter talking to people and being part of commuity. You can't go judging people for their mistakes and the pics they take. I hate to name call, but you're being a big JERK!!!!!:evil:


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I agree with the others, you should not judge other people by what they post. I understand you are trying to help out, but you shouldn't be a jerk about it.

When you said you don't care what anyone else thinks, you are missing the point of posting in the forum. If you really want to help out, make sure you understand the situation. DH knows a lot about bettas, and I'm sure you know stuff about betta fish as well, but if you're going to share info, don't act like you're the betta expert. We're all here to learn.


----------



## FBA (Aug 21, 2010)

Jayy said:


> YOU tell him Vaygirl!!!! You know NOTHING about DH and for that matter talking to people and being part of commuity. You can't go judging people for their mistakes and the pics they take. I hate to name call, but you're being a big JERK!!!!!:evil:


lol thanks for being honest and yes i KNOW i am a jerk but seriously you grown ups really need to get past rough comments and whimp like kids. i understand you respect Doggyhog so you guys are doing what i would for my friend but then again maybe if it's worth my time.


----------



## FBA (Aug 21, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> That was when she first brought him home from the store. You don't know anything about DH or her fish-keeping methods. She's been keeping bettas for a LONG time. She knows what she's doing. Just drop it. It's not helping anyone.


that's right i don't know Doggyhog and so i asked with curiosity from what i saw in the given picture Doggyhog posted AND stated the obvious fact of what can happen in a little jar. :lol:


----------



## FBA (Aug 21, 2010)

dukie1346 said:


> I agree with the others, you should not judge other people by what they post. I understand you are trying to help out, but you shouldn't be a jerk about it.
> 
> When you said you don't care what anyone else thinks, you are missing the point of posting in the forum. If you really want to help out, make sure you understand the situation. DH knows a lot about bettas, and I'm sure you know stuff about betta fish as well, but if you're going to share info, don't act like you're the betta expert. We're all here to learn.


you are right and i agree not to judge others by what they post, now given you understand that sentence well, maybe you should consider the same approach when you read my post. 

aside that thank you for understanding the obvious meaning of my approach. these days peoples don't need a lot to know the basic of caring Betta's. it's a matter of you wanting to learn and find out by browsing onlne about all the Betta facts from various sources. good day to you sir.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

First, doggyhog, I'm very sorry for your loss. That was one beautiful fish. I hate to further derail the thread, but there are some issues here that I think need to be addressed.



FBA said:


> nor did i stated it's a magical cure for Betta's that are effected by parasites, You Madam, Not Me?


Hmmm...



FBA said:


> Aquarium salt, they are a magical property, consider using aquarium salt from now on if you didn't use it till now for your Betta's.


If we're talking about "magic" here, why are parasites resistant to said magic while bacteria can't resist it? The fact is that there isn't anything we can add to our tanks that's in any way, shape or form "magical." Fishkeeping is a science woven of a complex tapestry of the chemical and biological reactions in our tanks. Yes, certain types of organisms that can cause our freshwater fish harm are adversely affected by increased salinity. Bacteria are actually not usually affected by the small amounts of salt we would use. The most affected actually are external protozoan parasites. However, just because salt can be effective in countering these parasites does not mean that it's always a good idea to use salt to treat them and further does not mean that it's a good idea to keep salt in the tank as a preventative measure.



FBA said:


> ok so if that's clear, he/she stated, he/she has 11 Betta's left. so maybe my suggestions were toward the ones that are still alive and not the one that's dead? Salt DOES prevent a lot of Bacterias that can grow in freshwater. and every disease that is known to effect Betta's are all very much related. where i got this intel from? well not by asking any fish owner or professional Betta breeder or not because i am a Professional fish keeper. it's a general basic scientific knowledge i picked up reading an article about "Water Microbiology", i copy pasted 2 last paragraphs that states the advantages that salt water have over fresh water.
> 
> "A variety of microorganisms live in fresh water. The region of a water body near the shoreline (the littoral zone) is well lighted, shallow, and warmer than other regions of the water. Photosynthetic algae and bacteria that use light as energy thrive in this zone. Further away from the shore is the limnitic zone. Photosynthetic microbes also live here. As the water deepens, temperatures become colder and the oxygen concentration and light in the water decrease. Now, microbes that require oxygen do not thrive. Instead, purple and green sulfur bacteria, which can grow without oxygen, dominate. Finally, at the bottom of fresh waters (the benthic zone), few microbes survive. Bacteria that can survive in the absence of oxygen and sunlight, such as methane producing bacteria, thrive.
> 
> ...


That's all interesting reading, sure, but doesn't really address the actual use of salt in a freshwater aquarium or, specifically, in a fish tank with a betta. Bettas are softwater fish. In nature, they are found in waters extremely low in salinity. They're very sensitive to salt and therefore, in my opinion, salt should never be used in a betta tank in any circumstances. Even if the fish is suffering from external protozoan parasites, there are other treatments (heat and other medications) that I would use before using salt in the case of salt-sensitive fish.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I missed this so I'M SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS. So sorry ): You're the kick-butt queen of bettas around here DH, and we all know that this isn't something that you could've prevented. Something that struck so fast and... well, so disgustingly (x.x) couldn't really have been prevented, no matter how hard you tried. And you DID try, and then you tried again to help when you realized something was wrong. We all feel like we did something horribly, terribly wrong when one of ours die. It's natural. And it's something that most of the time wasn't our fault. This is one of those times.

Now, to FBA. Before you go around accusing DH of keeping her fish in tiny bowls, how about doing a little reconnaissance and maybe INVESTIGATING before you fling accusations around willy nilly. A simply investigation of DH's threads would bring up some videos she recently posted. Here you go, just for you (;

Napoleon, Rillian, and Gustav:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T59JWNH6sPI

Dumbo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQe3YMH7WWE&feature=channel

Clypso and Oliver:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6Q0DWTAakw&feature=channel

The Girls:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wd8-QZaSuZY&feature=channel

Wolfie:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XH79-mqhvys&feature=channel

There you go. NICE bowls, eh?
She keeps them in bowls and tanks complete with heaters, decorations, plants, and so on. In fact, any investigating at all would reveal that DH here is completely competent when it comes to her bettas, my bettas, his bettas, their bettas, and so on. She isn't a moderator here because she can tie her shoes (You CAN do that, right??? P). She's a mod because she knows her stuff and is kind in her posts to EVERYONE.

We're here for you, DH  If it helps, all of US know that when it comes to betta keeping, you're the best of the best ^_^ Sorry about the loss, again, and hope things start looking up.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

FBA; I do think you should just drop it. No offence, but you aren't helping the situation. Saying you are not sorry for someone's loss of a betta is really rude. That didn't help to make DH feel any better. It probably made her feel like you don't care. I don't know DH either, but i think that would hurt someone's feelings. I, and probably all of the older members have seen people wh are rude like that and it doesn't help at all. If you want to give her help, be nice, and try to give helpfull comments in a nice way. Maybe tell her what you think, and not be mean about it.



> We're here for you, DH  If it helps, all of US know that when it comes to betta keeping, you're the best of the best ^_^ Sorry about the loss, again, and hope things start looking up.


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

jesus, this thread has my blood boiling!!!! 
if this was my forum, you, FBA, would be *banned*....



> We're here for you, DH  If it helps, all of US know that when it comes to betta keeping, you're the best of the best ^_^ Sorry about the loss, again, and hope things start looking up.


ditto... your pretty much top on my list for advice seeking and your such a brill fish mom. grr how dare anyone doubt you, honestly...


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> She isn't a moderator here because she can tie her shoes (You CAN do that, right??? P).


I LOL'd. :lol:


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

> if this was my forum, you, FBA, would be *banned*....


Ditto. I think you should lay off, FBA.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Jayy said:


> YOU tell him Vaygirl!!!! You know NOTHING about DH and for that matter talking to people and being part of commuity. You can't go judging people for their mistakes and the pics they take. I hate to name call, but you're being a big JERK!!!!!:evil:


 Spunk! lol


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Neelie said:


> jesus, this thread has my blood boiling!!!!
> if this was my forum, you, FBA, would be *banned*....
> 
> 
> ditto... your pretty much top on my list for advice seeking and your such a brill fish mom. grr how dare anyone doubt you, honestly...


Same, DH is like the Victoria Stilwell of Betta Keeping.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

prettylittlefishy said:


> same, dh is like the victoria stilwell of betta keeping.


QUOTE OF THE WEEK ALERT :33

xD


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Really sorry for your loss, DH. He was a really beautiful fish! Don't listen to FBA and know it's not your fault.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm sorry Doggy Hog, that really sucks. You're definately doing well by your other fish, hopefully whatever Raja had didn't spread to others.

FBA, you are being a first class *$$. Really, you are an adult, surely when you were growing up, SOMEONE taught you manners, no? Like others have said, research before making assumptions. Having the God darn guts to march into this thread and openly accuse someone you don't know (At all) of caring for her bettas badly is just wrong. We're in a FISH forum, and as such it's alright to assume even an average member here would know how to properly care for fish. I honestly don't understand how you can even assume it's alright to come to this forum acting all high and mighty. I suggest you get over yourself before making too many more posts for fear of your membership here ending badly... (Oh, also, keep in mind you are on a forum that is child friendly and has lots of teens and younger. A good ammount of the posters here are going to be young-ish)


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss, DH  Don't worry about it. Things like that, as we all know, pop up unexpectedly. >.<

I know I'm echoing everyone, but, FBA, you don't know who you're talking about here. Doggyhog is an absolutely wonderful fish mom. She would have known if she could have prevented that or not, and in this case, she couldn't have. So drop it.


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> QUOTE OF THE WEEK ALERT :33
> 
> xD


 That made me giggle. xD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OK, guys, lets get back on topic, please.


----------



## FBA (Aug 21, 2010)

iamntbatman said:


> First, doggyhog, I'm very sorry for your loss. That was one beautiful fish. I hate to further derail the thread, but there are some issues here that I think need to be addressed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know right? very interesting indeed. but your statement that says " but doesn't really address the actual use of salt in a freshwater aquarium or, specifically, in a fish tank with a betta ", i just did in my previous post, do you think i would post some self proclaimed made up theory about using salt for Betta's? with all due respect you don't know jack if you don't even know the basic protection in water that can be provided to Betta's just by using 1/2 tea spoon of salt to treat a U.S. gallon of water that's provided for Betta's. you want proof? ok let's find some sources that has scientific facts rather than speculation as you might think i use salt totally based on my own preference.

http://www.aquariumfishwonders.com/...s-of-adding-salt-to-your-freshwater-aquarium/

read all of it? i know i know you are still ardent about "where does it state about Betta's getting benefit from aquarium salt?" let's read one of the few articles out there who personally uses salt for Betta's and has gotten positive results, please read below by clicking on the link.

http://ezinearticles.com/?Betta-Diseases---Curing-Fish-With-a-Salt-Bath&id=3461064

if you want more proof just Google Aquarium Salt for benefits, now we all know Betta's are freshwater fish so you might readily disagree against using salt for Betta's. but that's not always the case and they are one of the toughest fresh water fish around, the description of Betta's since their origin from Thailand has changed vastly. how? they have evolved from Wild Betta's to being the today's domesticated Betta's we know and love. one of the most sought Pet store fish. lol forget about aquarium salt which the Betta's had adapted long time ago, people add Aquarium salt for mainly preventing Ick/fungus/bacterias that causes fin rot and lastly both types of parasites that thrive in fresh water are said to have low tolerance against water treated by Aquarium Salt. it works and tested by many, just take few moments to Google Aquarium for Betta's. 

this will blow your mind away when you hear some people use direct Tap water for their Betta's and it just so happens, those Betta's have evolved and developed resistance against tap water chlorine that is used to make the tap water drinkable for human. jk? sure if you want to believe that so ardently but here's one of the local Betta fish owner that breeds and sells them on Aquabid. scroll below and read his description and i live in New York, i was planning to personally go pay him a visit tomorrow lol.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettaswt&1283225812

this is a perfect example of how hardy Betta's truly are and he has pretty much made all his Betta's adapted to direct Tap water. though i am amazed he feeds them chunk of raw meats... yummy steak *slurp", oops sorry well so.................................................................................................
lol if you still think Betta's are that delicate to simple Salt which does more good than damage, and not good for Betta's which is your opinion as you stated. sure what ever you say pal but peoples out there are using Aquarium Salt for their Betta's and they are doing more than fine, than they does in fresh water. given the natural protection of salt treated waters prevents Betta's from catching all sorts of freshwater Bacterias and as for Parasites, yes you are right not all parasites can be treated with salt water because there are parasites that are found in saltwater only and thrives in salt water alone but this Betta of Doggyhog, i wanted to know if he/she uses Aquarium salt for his Betta's. and again!!!! i never mentioned "Use Aquarium Salt to treat Parasite infected Betta's" which was assumed by you and another person in this thread earlier. anyway but it DOES provides a Betta with ick/fungus/fin rot protection along with certain parasites that cannot tolerate salt, as stated in my earlier 2 links that explains why. so i am not going to explain that again.

lastly but not the least, here's a perfect example of how my Betta's thrive in Aquarium salt treated water. they have been in this salt water over a week now. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhiblxieZYM&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheFreakinBADASS#p/a/u/0/aaND5EGhykg


those of you that wants to start using Aquarium Salt, here's a link for you guys. 

http://www.aquariumfish.net/information/aquarium_salt.htm 

and also for those that are concerned if it raises ph or if it hardens water or not.

http://saltaquarium.about.com/cs/phalkalinity/a/aa061301.htm

lastly DO NOT USE your home table salt for Betta's, in some cases the added chemical found in iodized and other table salts has killed Betta's, and some just did fine as stated from various sources but none of them died from Aquarium Salt treated waters, hope that helps. toodles


----------



## FBA (Aug 21, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> I'm very sorry for your loss, DH  Don't worry about it. Things like that, as we all know, pop up unexpectedly. >.<
> 
> I know I'm echoing everyone, but, FBA, you don't know who you're talking about here. Doggyhog is an absolutely wonderful fish mom. She would have known if she could have prevented that or not, and in this case, she couldn't have. So drop it.


that's great and im so touched by how much you care for her emotional state rather than her Betta being dead, are we still talking about the dead Betta that was lost or Doggyhogs emotional state? cause i clearly don't recall giving her comments regarding her emotional state or stating she KILLED her Betta. just offered my 2 cents with my best knowledge on how to prevent further Betta losses if by any chance another one of her Betta gets effected by a similar parasites or other bacterias. try to focus on my impersonal statements. 

not on some assumed negative factors that's only in your head. you are a kind person and care for Doggyhog but that has nothing to do with me suggesting her Aquarium Salt and also all my question that was unanswered which prevents me to further delve into finding the cause that might have killed the Betta. good day to you.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

DH.. I'm so very sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful fish. It sounds like something he must have had from before you ever got him. If you need someone to talk to send me a PM.

FBA... Do you in fact keep Betta splendens? If you do how long have you had them and how long have they lived? I've read many articles for and against the use of salt in Betta tanks over the long term and the general consensus of those articles is that for Betta splendens prolonged use of salt can be detrimental to the health of the fish. Of course I have not seen a scientific study done on this but then again all the links you posted were from random websites written up by god knows who. I will say that I respect Elizabeth Christopher and she was once a member of this board but her opinion is not gold. In fact her article was about the benefits of a salt bath and not long term salt usage.

I'm not sure what your intention in posting in this thread was. We have plenty of threads arguing for and against the use of salt in aquariums, those would have been a much more appropriate stage for your tirade instead of coming into a sympathy thread and insinuating that Doggyhog is somehow responsible for the death of her fish. The fish has only been with her for a short time (a month or two if I remember correctly?) it is entirely possible that the fish had parasites from the get go.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

FBA, thank you for your concern. When I created this thread, I was not looking for someone to tell me that I messed up and to start taking better care of my fish. I was simply letting the people who I'm friends with on this forum know that one of my fish died. Now, I understand where your coming from as you were trying to help, but to me it came off as very rude. 

I know that AQ salt is good for bettas for treating disease, but I don't believe in using it long term as it has been proven to cause internal damage if used to long periods of time. I do use it if anything starts to look off and I monitor my bettas very carefully as well as doing religious water changes. I do not think it is your place to judge me. I would ask that you please think about it a little more before you say anything like that to another member. I take it very hard when I lose a fish, as they are my one of my main hobbies and I have spent hundreds of dollars on them in the past years. I am extremely committed to my fish. 

I have defiantly done my research on fish diseases. In this instance I knew there wasn't much I could do, but I tried treating him any way. No luck obviously. I have had lots of experience treating sick fish..

I understand that my OP didn't have much information in it. That is because I was NOT expecting this to happen. It was simply a memorial of one of my favorite fish. Not meant to start and argument on how I'm doing things wrong. 
In no means am I perfect, I make/have made huge mistakes in my life, not only in fish keeping but in general. I have learned from them, and this one too. 

Please be a little more sensitive when you are replying to a thread about someone's fish dying. To me it is a sensitive topic especially if it is my fish. 

Have a nice night. 

Doggyhog.


----------



## FBA (Aug 21, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> I missed this so I'M SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS. So sorry ): You're the kick-butt queen of bettas around here DH, and we all know that this isn't something that you could've prevented. Something that struck so fast and... well, so disgustingly (x.x) couldn't really have been prevented, no matter how hard you tried. And you DID try, and then you tried again to help when you realized something was wrong. We all feel like we did something horribly, terribly wrong when one of ours die. It's natural. And it's something that most of the time wasn't our fault. This is one of those times.
> 
> Now, to FBA. Before you go around accusing DH of keeping her fish in tiny bowls, how about doing a little reconnaissance and maybe INVESTIGATING before you fling accusations around willy nilly. A simply investigation of DH's threads would bring up some videos she recently posted. Here you go, just for you (;
> 
> ...


so anyways first of all present the statement where i stated she keeps her Betta's in a jar. right now go back and slowly read the last paragraph again.

"another thing i saw your Betta's pic in a little Petco sized Betta plastic cup, i hope you don't keep all your Betta's in little jar like that, in short ill say odds are stacked against you in maintaining proper Betta health in that size containers unless you do daily water change. good luck with your other 11 Betta's."

do you see the difference? or do i have to point it out? i started with what saw in the pic and then! said i hope she doesn't keep all her Betta's in little jars like that. not a statement that shows i deliberately stated she does uses small jars for all the rest of her Betta's despite knowing she has big tanks provided for her Betta. try proof reading it will help you buddy but i do love your enthusiasm.

"There you go. NICE bowls, eh?
She keeps them in bowls and tanks complete with heaters, decorations, plants, and so on. In fact, any investigating at all would reveal that DH here is completely competent when it comes to her bettas, my bettas, his bettas, their bettas, and so on. She isn't a moderator here because she can tie her shoes (You CAN do that, right??? P). She's a mod because she knows her stuff and is kind in her posts to EVERYONE."

:lol: i don't recall stating she is incompetent and i never noticed her forum rank or anyone else for that matter. it is irrelevant when i am trying to discuss about a Betta's death and you guys showing your condolences to Doggyhog for her loss. 

Doggyhog you still haven't answered any of my questions but given your links on Youtube, you are a Veteran level Betta keeper and you have my respect for treating your Betta's with such care but i do hope you cut out on stuffing your tanks too much with decorations, which hardly contributes to your Betta's. but anyways it's your Betta's so do with them as you see fit. good luck with your other 11 Betta's.


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Doggyhog you still haven't answered any of my questions but given your links on Youtube, you are a *Veteran* level Betta keeper and you have my respect for treating your Betta's with such care but i do hope you cut out on stuffing your tanks too much with decorations, which hardly contributes to your Betta's. but anyways it's your Betta's so do with them as you see fit. good luck with your other 11 Betta's._Veteran_?! Try professional! DH's betta keeping skills are (no offense to anyone! ) far superior than either my own or probably yours. DH is on par with the great OFL, imo.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

FBA,

Frankly you come off as a know-it-all who joins a forum and immediately starts making noise and attacking people (MODERATORS, no less- I don't know DH but I'm sure you don't get to be moderator by peeing in buckets) with hasty accusations of mistreating their fish. Then, to cover up the fact that you've obviously been an insensitive mass of hot air, you throw quotes and facts around trying to make yourself justified when really what people take issue with is your attitude. You also seem to develop some sense of righteous, superior fury when people get offended over your obviously inflammatory remarks.

I can't speak for the others, but I am infinitely inclined to listen to your advice and information. Unfortunately, a common condition of human communication is that the WAY you say something matters heavily more than what you are actually SAYING. You don't seem like a moron to me (just misguided)- surely you can appreciate that stating things in a kind and respectful manner will get you thousands of miles farther than going about being an overly defensive, pushy, condescending jerk.

I can give you research to back that claim up, if common sense doesn't go far enough for you. 

Doggy- I'm so sorry about your fish. I'm sure you did everything in your power to save him.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Alright, I'm closing this thread because I had absolutely no intentions of an argument breaking out on the thread that I started to honor my betta that passed. 

FBA, if you have any more issues, you can private message me.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The pic of the betta in the cup was taken the day she got him, not what she housed him in.


----------

